# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  أضف هذا الزر الجديد إلى قائمة الضغط باليمين في ويندوز 11 وسيفيدك حتمًا في التراجع عن التغييرات الأخيرة

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تستخدم  جهاز الحاسوب بكثرة، من المؤكد أنك تعرضت للمرة التي احتجت فيها للرجوع  خطوة للوراء بسبب خطأ ارتكبته، وقد لا تجد أي زر أمامك للقيام بذلك. يتفق  الخبراء في التقنية على أن الحل المناسب هو إنشاء نقطة استعادة وبما أن  القيام بهذا يحتاج العديد من الخطوات قد لا يستمر الناس في إنشائها قبل  تثبيت البرامج والتعديل على النظام، ولهذا سنقدم طريقة لتسهيل الأمر وجعل  خيار "إنشاء نقطة الاستعادة" يظهر في قائمة كليك يمين.  ما ستقوم به هو  النزول لأسفل التدوينة وتحميل الملف AddRestorePoint، وبعدها ستقوم بالضغط  عليه مرتين ومن الرسالة المنبثقة ستضغط على Yes.  بهذه الطريقة،  سيتم إجراء بعض التعديلات على الريجستري وسيظهر الخيار الجديد في قائمة  الزر الأيمن، وفي هذه الحالة في كل مرة تريد تثبيت برنامج جديد أو إجراء أي  تعديل في الإعدادات ستقوم بالضغط على "Create Restore Point" والبدء في  التغيير بعدها.   تساعد نقطة  الاستعادة كثيرًا وهي خيار مهم ينبغي جعله قريبًا منك في ويندوز 11، ويمكن  القيام بذلك وجعله في قائمة كليك يمين عبر إجراء تعديلات في الريجستري وبما  أن هذا يحتاج لبعض الوقت يمكنك فقط تحميل الملف والضغط عليه وثم انتهى. رابط التحميل: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

